# What is the R-value of Asbestos Insulation



## steppinthrax (Nov 29, 2010)

Just curious. How does asbestos compare to today's fiberglass batts and loose fill that you get at HD or Lowes? I was looking at a bag of Zonolight (online) and the directions are to simply pour this between the studs and level?? It's only maybe 4 to 5 inches of material.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Check out this site for a claimed R value of asbestos insulation http://inspectapedia.com/insulation/Insulation-Values-Table.htm#Asbestos

I would take any claimed R value for asbestos with a grain of salt. There are at least 6 different minerals which are loosely called "asbestos". See the following website for a good description of the minerals and their properties http://minerals.usgs.gov/minerals/pubs/commodity/asbestos/

The R value of an asbestos product has a lot to do with the method of preparing the product. Some insulation products previously used in the US contained asbestos, specifically vermiculite mined in Libby, MT by the Zonolite Corporation. See the following website which claims an R value up to 2.4 for vermiculite, which presumably includes zonolite http://energy.gov/energysaver/articles/insulation-materials

I am sure you realize that using zonolite would be a bad idea due to the asbestos content, presumably you are just curious about it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Great R-Value but likely to form persistent lung disease....hmmmm

Decisions, decisions...?


----------



## steppinthrax (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm just curious. I have no intentions of using asbestos insulation .

My curiosity is based on the fact that I tend to see materials that are "banned" are in some cases superior to those that replace them in some ways. (i.e. oil based paints v.s. latex).


----------



## dalepres (Mar 20, 2011)

If you used it you might at least die warm.


----------

